# Help a pastor counsel



## God's in Charge (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a good-hearted soul wanting to join me in my reformed theology. One question I haven't answered to his satisfaction is...

_If God dispenses all power and Satan can only do as he is allowed. What sense does "Spiritual Warfare" make? Especially Jesus' exorcisms . Why refer to ANYTHING as spiritual "warfare" if actually there's only one side? _

Showing God's rule over Satan from Job doesn't seem to scratch the itch, and I doubt all the other scriptures that establish our doctrine of absolute sovereignty will either. He comprehends our own war with our sin nature as a part of God's plan...but he's trying to read Jesus' exorcisms with God's rule in mind and it creates an odd scene. Here's his mind as he reads the following scripture. So this evil spirit is doing only what he's "sent" to do. It appears as Jesus dialogs with the father and his disciples he's coaching faith and prayer as part of the equation. Why give ANY answer to the disciples ? other than... "God ordained this case for me alone, nothing you do could change that" if the fathers faith and the disciples prayer life ARENT a factor? _ 

Mark 9:*17*And someone from the crowd answered him, “Teacher, I brought my son to you, for he has a spirit that makes him mute. *18*And whenever it seizes him, it throws him down, and he foams and grinds his teeth and becomes rigid. So I asked your disciples to cast it out, and they were not able.” *19*And he answered them, “O faithless generation, how long am I to be with you? How long am I to bear with you? Bring him to me.” *20*And they brought the boy to him. And when the spirit saw him, immediately it convulsed the boy, and he fell on the ground and rolled about, foaming at the mouth. *21*And Jesus asked his father, “How long has this been happening to him?” And he said, “From childhood. *22*And it has often cast him into fire and into water, to destroy him. But if you can do anything, have compassion on us and help us.” *23*And Jesus said to him, “‘If you can’! All things are possible for one who believes.” *24*Immediately the father of the child cried outd and said, “I believe; help my unbelief!” *25*And when Jesus saw that a crowd came running together, he rebuked the unclean spirit, saying to it, “You mute and deaf spirit, I command you, come out of him and never enter him again.” *26*And after crying out and convulsing him terribly, it came out, and the boy was like a corpse, so that most of them said, “He is dead.” *27*But Jesus took him by the hand and lifted him up, and he arose. *28*And when he had entered the house, his disciples asked him privately, “Why could we not cast it out?” *29*And he said to them, “This kind cannot be driven out by anything but prayer.”_

PS
I don't need this particular exorcism picked apart. I doubt this one varies enough from all the others to make a difference. Help me with "big picture" concepts of why God ordains such evil activity, and why Jesus "battled" with it. 

Thanks for ANY help you can be. 

Brian


----------



## py3ak (Dec 23, 2021)

It's possible that the gentleman you mention has a view of God's sovereignty which underemphasizes that the liberty and contingency of second causes are not taken away but rather established (WCF III.1). 

The pressing question is not so much how do these two things fit together, but rather, how must we act. God's sovereignty can bring us peace, but it is never an excuse for idleness. Scripture is clear that Christ expended strenuous effort, and Scripture is likewise clear in its call to strenuous action on our part as well. Our obedience is not to wait for perfect understanding. There is a relationship between what we can profitably grasp and where we are in spiritual development. 

With certain concepts, a fair amount of background learning is required before they can be understood. Seeing things from someone else's point of view requires information but also certain character qualities. Understanding the relationship between God's sovereignty and human responsibility is not a purely intellectual question, but also requires having the right standpoint ("who art thou, O man, that repliest against God?" and character ("if anyone will do his will, he shall know of the doctrine whether it be of God"). There may well be clarifications and additional learning required to see how liberty, contingency, and sovereignty function, of course. Something that may be helpful for understanding, as well as for encouraging a proper approach, is this article by Hugh Martin: https://www.westminsterconfession.o...nes-of-grace/co-ordination-of-grace-and-duty/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God's in Charge (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the help. 
Are you aware of articles on ...
1. Spiritual warfare
2. Jesus and the Apostles "healing ministry"

While I pray for the sick, I spend most of my preaching helping people trust God through it. I have my answers as to why it's not quite the same (for anyone) as it was touching Jesus. But I'd love other reformed perspectives.

Brian


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2021)

Spiritual warfare is a fairly sizable topic! William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour_ is a classic, massive source. Here one respected Puritan Boarder recommends another's work on the topic: https://modernreformation.org/resou...ns-us-for-spiritual-warfare-by-iain-m-duguid/

With regard to healing, this brief article might get the ball rolling: https://tabletalkmagazine.com/posts/does-Jesus-still-heal/


----------

